# Looking for a JavaScoring expert (scoring a race)



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

Hi,

Looking for a JavaScore expert. Trying to score a summer series for our sailing club. We want to encourage all boats (club and non-member boats) to participate. Therefore, I set up a starting class called All Boats that included all of our participants over time. I also set up a subdivision for our club boats. The problem is, in the subdivision, I dont think DNC and DNF/DNS are being scored properly. I really want to punish club boats that show up for 1 race, but then DNC. It should be entrants +2. For DNF/DNS, i want to be more lenient...should be entrants+1.

However, in this subdivision, it appears as javascore is treating DNF/DNS the same as DNC. Funny thing is that it does *NOT* do this in the starting class scoring...giving distinct scores for DNC vs DNF/DNS.

A picture is worth a thousand words...so please see attached graphic:


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

this is what i need it to look like...

https://sites.google.com/site/middl...ts/previous-race-results/archive-race-results


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

Well, ****...this is embarrassing.

System performing as designed 

I read the rules more carefully. 


RACE SCORES IN A SERIES LONGER THAN A REGATTA
For a series that is held over a period of time longer than a regatta, aboat that came to the starting area but did not start, did not finish, re-tired after finishing or was disqualified shall be scored points for the finishing place one more than the number of boats that came to the starting area. A boat that did not come to the starting area shall be scored points for the finishing place one more than the number of boats entered in the series

Just a damn coincidence that it was "7" in both cases of boats that didn't start/finish and the # of boats that are entered in the series....ARGH


----------

